# How should I beef up/lift a JK front end?



## Jeff-HD (Jul 20, 2011)

I am going to mount a snowdogg plow on my 2009 4 door jeep jk. Should I beef up or put a lift on the front end? What is the best way? Thanks


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm no expert but I purchased a 2011 Jeep in January, Had a 6'8" Meyers mounted and noticed that the plow didn't sit level so to get it level I had the front raised 2 1/2 inches and the rear 1" Made a big difference in the way it plowed. Gave me a little more ground clearance too.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you have the Safara/Rubicon or the Sport/X model. The Sport model has a softer suspesion and will require some work. The other two models have a heavier suspension and would only need Timbrens. Jeep recommends air bags suspension assists for all the JK models. Local Jeep dealer just puts a 2 inch lift on the front and adjusts the suspension slightly.


----------

